# Direct Golf 'MOT' Offer



## tallpaul (Mar 6, 2012)

I presume most of you have been sent this, if you've ever shopped with Direct Golf. What are your thoughts - cynical marketing or a genuine offer?


----------



## Heidi (Mar 6, 2012)

They are seriously doing all that for free?!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 6, 2012)

Heidi said:



			They are seriously doing all that for free?!
		
Click to expand...

and all in 40 minutes? !?*?


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 6, 2012)

Is that offer only for previous customers Direct Golf has on their database or open to anybody?


----------



## Ethan (Mar 6, 2012)

I am going to go out on a limb here, but I suspect that many people will be diagnosed as urgently needing new grips or clubs.


----------



## DCB (Mar 6, 2012)

'cynical marketing'   well it certainly got your attention 

Just a hook to get you to go into one of their stores... who knows what you'll be enticed to buy then


----------



## One Planer (Mar 6, 2012)

Ethan said:



			I am going to go out on a limb here, but I suspect that many people will be diagnosed as urgently needing new grips or clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing gets by you!!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it wrong that I laughed at 'shaft polish'?

Anyways, I'm needing new spikes but I think i'll just drop my shoes off with the proshop


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 6, 2012)

I go with the marketing line but isn't that the way many big stores work entice you in knowing you'll generally spend more than it's cost then to get you in.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ethan said:



			I am going to go out on a limb here, but I suspect that many people will be diagnosed as urgently needing new grips or clubs.
		
Click to expand...


I have to agree but it is still a good offer and a nice way to spend 40 mins if you find yourself at a lose end in a Directgolf.

I am not sure I would let them clean my clubs but they can look at my swing and check my lofts are still as they should be.


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2012)

Gonna give them a shot, without them knowing im planning on using the simulator session to check some yardages and could do with the loft and lies checking on my irons and wedges. May try a few irons if they let me but little interest in changing them or anything else (as long as I steer clear of the putters section lol)


----------



## Junior (Mar 6, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Is it wrong that I laughed at 'shaft polish'?

No, i did too !!!!!  

Simulator session looks good though.  I'd go down and spend 40 mins on that for free 

Click to expand...


----------



## Heidi (Mar 6, 2012)

OK - they cant get me on new grips as i had mine done last month
the clubs were in the sink on sunday so are sparkly - and the grooves have been cleaned out with cocktail sticks and are free from dirt
double checked the spikes when washing shoes too - all present and correct - no 'bits' missing...
their ladies clothes section is abysmal so i wont spend my 40 mins there

that leaves me with 40 mins on the free lesson - woo hoo!! :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2012)

It seems a good offer but what is it they say that if it looks too good to be true..... I wouldn't be interested as I have a teaching pro I trust, get a good deal on grips from my pro, get HID to clean the clubs, do my own spikes (yes really and I've more to check than most) and wouldn't trust their simulators not to be cranked up to the max. Apart from that..


----------



## DappaDonDave (Mar 6, 2012)

Ethan said:



			I am going to go out on a limb here, but I suspect that many people will be diagnosed as urgently needing new grips or clubs.
		
Click to expand...

 that would be before the swing check and simulator session as that just isn't worth it if you need grips/clubs


----------



## HickoryShaft (Mar 6, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Is it wrong that I laughed at 'shaft polish'?



Click to expand...

I was thinking what to reply when he tell you 'your big ends gone '


----------



## HughJars (Mar 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It seems a good offer but what is it they say that if it looks too good to be true..... I wouldn't be interested as I have a teaching pro I trust, get a good deal on grips from my pro, get HID to clean the clubs, do my own spikes (yes really and I've more to check than most) and wouldn't trust their simulators not to be cranked up to the max. Apart from that..
		
Click to expand...

So you're suggesting that in a session designed to check the performance of your OWN clubs, they would crank the simulator "up to the max" (???) which I presume means give some false mega reading. How would this be of benefit to them?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 6, 2012)

They will have it set so that when you hit your clubs the yardages will be horrible.  Here try these sir,  yardages increase 20 yards per club!   Just jumping on the band wagon.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheifi0 said:



			They will have it set so that when you hit your clubs the yardages will be horrible.  Here try these sir,  yardages increase 20 yards per club!   Just jumping on the band wagon.
		
Click to expand...

Your not a million miles out. According to their track man in tonbridge store I carry the r11 270 yards - sold! I Can tell you I didn't carry that club 270 in the 6-8 weeks that I Owned it, my very best on a dry fairway with roll was only 280.

Yes DG, I'm accusing your machine of being cranked to give favourable stats!


----------



## HughJars (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheifi0 said:



			They will have it set so that when you hit your clubs the yardages will be horrible.  Here try these sir,  yardages increase 20 yards per club!   Just jumping on the band wagon.
		
Click to expand...

So let me get this straight, they give you an "MOT" where you take in your OWN CLUBS, then they set the flightscope to show you hitting them miles further than you would on the course? That right, seemed to be what Homer was suggesting as well?

So I'll repeat my question, how does that benefit DG?


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 7, 2012)

The stats of trackman are usually displayed at the top, temperature and wind speed. When I've been on one they are usually set to 75* and no wind ... hardly 'cranked up', equally not a match to today's weather conditions either.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 7, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Is it wrong that I laughed at 'shaft polish'?


Click to expand...

Just choked on my fruit & fibre....trying hard not to spray the keyboard.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 7, 2012)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just choked on my fruit & fibre....trying hard not to spray the keyboard.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about that.
Cheers
SB - Age 29.

Mental age - 7.


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 7, 2012)

Mark Moore our Direct Golf contact here on the Forum may shed some more light on the promotion.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 7, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			The stats of trackman are usually displayed at the top, temperature and wind speed. When I've been on one they are usually set to 75* and no wind ... hardly 'cranked up', equally not a match to today's weather conditions either.
		
Click to expand...

There are other settings can also be adjusted to flatter the would-be purchaser. I hit my longest ever drive on a launch monitor at a well known store, 280 yards carry with 100mph driver speed, which defies the laws of physics. When I suggested there were some shenanigans going on, the chap admitted that could be the case and the machine might have been told we were high up a mountain rather than in sea level Surrey. I played golf some years later with the ex-manager of the store who plainly told me that they did it all the time.


----------



## HughJars (Mar 7, 2012)

^^which is not the point here, nor indeed something that you will find in every store/flightscope/trackman set up.


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheifi0 said:



			They will have it set so that when you hit your clubs the yardages will be horrible. Here try these sir, yardages increase 20 yards per club!  Just jumping on the band wagon.
		
Click to expand...

You must have been to AG mate  .


----------



## bobmac (Mar 7, 2012)

All you do is take your own driver/3 wood/7 iron whatever, and hit them on the simulator. Then compare your club stats with the shiny ones they offer you.
Then it wont make any difference what setting the Trackman is on, unless of course they change it between you hitting your clubs and hitting theirs.

Would be fun chopping and changing between your clubs and theirs and watching the member of staff trying to keep changing trackman.  :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 7, 2012)

Ethan said:



			There are other settings can also be adjusted to flatter the would-be purchaser. I hit my longest ever drive on a launch monitor at a well known store, 280 yards carry with 100mph driver speed, which defies the laws of physics. When I suggested there were some shenanigans going on, the chap admitted that could be the case and the machine might have been told we were high up a mountain rather than in sea level Surrey. I played golf some years later with the ex-manager of the store who plainly told me that they did it all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame if they allegedly do this, might just be thats business in their eyes. Makes a good argument for booking a professional fitter. Speaking of which I've done just that, looking forward to it.


----------



## markmoore (Mar 7, 2012)

Evening everyone.

We always love feedback on anything we do so have been reading your comments with interest. My strength is purely on the website side of things so put some of your queries to our MD, Neil Bell, who personally looks after the retail side of our business very closely. He's asked me to post the below to hopefully try and clarify a few points:

_"Thanks for all your interest, this is a genuine offer. At this time of year we are happy to spend time with genuine golfers to check their existing gear and give some free services as when the customer is wanting to change his gear or make a purchase hopefully they will remember us and the good service we have provided and come back.

We do not use personally use Trackman or some of the other devices listed, although they are good systems in their own right. We are aware of much older technology having the ability to change settings but we use GlobalPlayGolf simulators in the main and flightscope in a few that have yet to be upgraded to the newer systems, as they offer in our opinion the best in club fitting technology as well as some modules for fun like courses, target golf and longest driving competitions etc.

Staff simply show what your clubs perform like for consistency to see if any lofts and lieâ€™s need changing due to moving during previous and continuous play, also if you wish to compare yours against the latest equipment available then we will not stop you doing this.

Our reputation is simply not worth changing settings even if we could do this during your presence, not unless we started employing the likes of Dynamo ;-)

We will make sales from these services as hopefully if you buy spikes or grips we will fit them for free, but we offer this free fitting service for a limited period.

And for your info although, I can see the funny side shaft polishing is to remove any pitting that may have formed on steel shafts throughout the winter.

Hope this helps and happy golfing, why not give it a try as nothing to lose and if you feel the service isnâ€™t genuine then please let us know._

Hope this helps everyone. 

Again, we always love feedback so feel free to let us know. Unfortunately, we can't monitor the forum 24/7 but please don't hesitate to email me and I will personally make sure that each comment is forwarded on.

Mark Moore
Website Sales Manager
Class A PGA Golf Professional
Direct *Golf* UK

*t://   *08000 139 139
*e://  *mark.moore@direct-golf.co.uk
*w://* www.direct-golf.co.uk


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2012)

Mark as one of those who has been on an in store simulator (not DG!!!!!) and hit both drivers and irons further than I know I do in real life its refreshing to see you come on and allay that fear. It sounds a great initiative but I fear if I brought all 16 pairs of FJ's down to be respiked some poor member of staff is going to have some pretty hefty blisters by the close of business


----------



## GB72 (Mar 7, 2012)

Personally I really like the fact that DG have taken an interest in the forum and come on here to comment and put their point of view across. Nice to hear what the retailers have to say. 

Now all DG need to do is contact Mike and set up a great fitting opportunity to show us their work in action (not likely to happen with the run of AG fittings in the magazine).


----------



## markmoore (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Homer. I suppose it's a two part deal. If you come and buy the spikes we'll do our part and fit them for you whilst the offer is on. 

In my previous life as an assistant pro I've changed enough spikes to last me a lifetime, so know exactly what you mean about the blisters ;-)


----------



## HughJars (Mar 7, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mark as one of those who has been on an in store simulator (not DG!!!!!) and hit both drivers and irons further than I know I do in real life its refreshing to see you come on and allay that fear. It sounds a great initiative but I fear if I brought all 16 pairs of FJ's down to be respiked some poor member of staff is going to have some pretty hefty blisters by the close of business
		
Click to expand...

Pfft, just get HID to change them after she's cleaned yer clubs!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2012)

HughJars said:



			Pfft, just get HID to change them after she's cleaned yer clubs!
		
Click to expand...

Since she fractured her cocyxx a month ago she is on light duties and I'm having to do my own shoes.


----------



## A1ex (Mar 7, 2012)

Most players are playing the wrong clubs with wrong shafts and worn out grips. Most players also fail to keep their clubs in good, clean condition.

So technically Golf Direct will be offering sound advice....and making shed loads of money in the process.


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 8, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Mark Moore our Direct Golf contact here on the Forum may shed some more light on the promotion.
		
Click to expand...

 Fixed ^^Nice one Mark, another good bit of PR for DG.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 8, 2012)

Interaction from DG regarding this matter will definitely play on my mind when making my next golf purchases.  Good job:thup:


----------



## sambo3947 (Mar 9, 2012)

Took advantage of Direct Golf's  "free MOT offer" at the Bury Lancs branch.  Was introduced to David who was my fitter for the session.  Initially I hit 4 or5 balls with my own 7 iron and immediately he was able to pinpoint dramatic alteration to my setup.  He also suggested I was trying to swing too slowly which showed a lack of confidence.  After standing taller and putting a bit umph into my swing, immediately for the next few balls I got a much better strike and also increased my swing speed slightly, making quite a big difference to the modest distances I now find are my norm.  He taped the sole of my iron and had me hitting off a solid plate to check the lie and he was able to tell me that my clubs (only 2 years old) were spot on for me.  No need to buy new clubs then.  He then took me through my 2 fairway woods, a 5 and a 7 and my 3 rescue clubs, 18, 22 and 26 degrees.  His only advice with those was that I seemed to be more comfortable with the rescues and that I could leave the 5 wood in the garage.  He asked me if I wanted my clubs and grips checked and cleaned and, when I said yes, pointed me in the direction of the nearest coffee shop and told me he would be about 35/40 minutes.  On  my return, now the hard sell began that most of you cynical beggars on this thread had suggested was what this MOT was all about.  Dave actually suggested I needed a new grip on my driver.  My other clubs were all OK, probably for the whole of the coming season.  I got him to put a new grip on my driver as suggtested.  I thought this whole experience was very worthwhile and, for once I am really looking forward to teeing off tomorrow morning at 08.00.  Atlast I have something to work on


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 9, 2012)

markmoore said:



			Evening everyone.

We always love feedback on anything we do so have been reading your comments with interest. My strength is purely on the website side of things so put some of your queries to our MD, Neil Bell, who personally looks after the retail side of our business very closely. He's asked me to post the below to hopefully try and clarify a few points:

_"Thanks for all your interest, this is a genuine offer. At this time of year we are happy to spend time with genuine golfers to check their existing gear and give some free services as when the customer is wanting to change his gear or make a purchase hopefully they will remember us and the good service we have provided and come back.

We do not use personally use Trackman or some of the other devices listed, although they are good systems in their own right. We are aware of much older technology having the ability to change settings but we use GlobalPlayGolf simulators in the main and flightscope in a few that have yet to be upgraded to the newer systems, as they offer in our opinion the best in club fitting technology as well as some modules for fun like courses, target golf and longest driving competitions etc.

Staff simply show what your clubs perform like for consistency to see if any lofts and lieâ€™s need changing due to moving during previous and continuous play, also if you wish to compare yours against the latest equipment available then we will not stop you doing this.

Our reputation is simply not worth changing settings even if we could do this during your presence, not unless we started employing the likes of Dynamo ;-)

We will make sales from these services as hopefully if you buy spikes or grips we will fit them for free, but we offer this free fitting service for a limited period.

And for your info although, I can see the funny side shaft polishing is to remove any pitting that may have formed on steel shafts throughout the winter.

Hope this helps and happy golfing, why not give it a try as nothing to lose and if you feel the service isnâ€™t genuine then please let us know._

Hope this helps everyone. 

Again, we always love feedback so feel free to let us know. Unfortunately, we can't monitor the forum 24/7 but please don't hesitate to email me and I will personally make sure that each comment is forwarded on.

Mark Moore
Website Sales Manager
Class A PGA Golf Professional
Direct *Golf* UK

*t://   *08000 139 139
*e://  *mark.moore@direct-golf.co.uk
*w://* www.direct-golf.co.uk

Click to expand...

Great reply.

I use direct golf (stanmore branch) a lot, and have never had any issues with their service. Top golf company.


----------



## Heidi (Mar 10, 2012)

i was in the shop today and pointed out the lack of ladies clothes! They had 8 tops, a few pairs of shoes and 12 sets of gloves - that was it!

However, the guys serving were excellent - they admitted that their ladies section was a bit pathetic considering there is a club full of ladies a stone throw's away and they are going to beef up their selection plus do some tie in promos with the local clubs.

He was also really interested in the Vegas Golf Chips which me and OMID use in bounce games - I suggested they think about stocking them as I have never seen any pro shop or golf shop sell them.

I do think good service makes you go back to a store - and i will be visiting them again in the near future 

(oh I spent over Â£100 and got a Â£20 voucher if i spend more than Â£50 - to be used within 2 months - so i have to go back!)


----------



## Liver8 (Oct 24, 2014)

I have used Direct golf , and have 3 bad experiences with them and the customer service is cold and uncaring .
please avoid direct golf .
liver8


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2014)

Liver8 said:



			I have used Direct golf , and have 3 bad experiences with them and the customer service is cold and uncaring .
please avoid direct golf .
liver8
		
Click to expand...

Strange? A 2 year old thread revived and a damning report on the 1st post mmmmmmm?


----------



## CMAC (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Strange? A 2 year old thread revived and a damning report on the 1st post mmmmmmm?
		
Click to expand...

the phantom Thread man walking strikes again:mmm:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 24, 2014)

I can see the headline now.

Man goes back to shop 3 times where he got cold and uncaring service.
As I said to Homer the other day anyone with a bit of common sense wouldn't
go back after the first time let alone 2 more.


----------



## Liver8 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ha ha your right shouldn't have gone back , it was a late night decision to order of them ..
doh


----------



## Coatsy79 (Oct 24, 2014)

Man I thought this was a current offer lol

Not that there's a direct golf anywhere near me


----------



## markmoore (Oct 28, 2014)

Liver8 said:



			I have used Direct golf , and have 3 bad experiences with them and the customer service is cold and uncaring .
please avoid direct golf .
liver8
		
Click to expand...

Hi Liver8, what's happened? Please could you email me at mark.moore@direct-golf.co.uk with some details and I'll have it looked into asap for you.

Thanks in advance.

Mark Moore
Website Sales Manager
Class A PGA Golf Professional

e://  mark.moore@direct-golf.co.uk
w:// www.direct-golf.co.uk


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 28, 2014)

Liver8 said:



			I have used Direct golf , and have 3 bad experiences with them and the customer service is cold and uncaring .
please avoid direct golf .
liver8
		
Click to expand...

Thanks you for that advice as I base all my purchase decisions on the first time suspicious random posts on a forum replying to a 2 year old thread.  

At least start your first post with an hello to make it seem slightly less suspicious.


----------



## needmoreclub (Oct 28, 2014)

Got to say, i've only experienced DG customer services once and i found them extremely helpful, even upgraded the bag free of charge. We are all quick to have a go nowadays so it's only fair to give a pat on the back occasionally. BTW i've no connection to DG.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 28, 2014)

I actually took them up on this.

All lies and lofts were fine, gave me a few good tips which tided up my swing a little. No pressure to buy anything I didn't actually need (so in other words no buy pressure at all!).

OK I didn't get any cleaning services as my clubs were all spotless but I got the basics and a voucher for a free 15 minute lesson I could book.

No cost, no pressure, just a nice service. If something had been amiss I would have actually got them to fix it but nothing was wrong apart from a small takeaway fault.

I decided to buy some range balls instead, I decided to become a repeat customer based on the good experience.


----------



## DanFST (Oct 28, 2014)

I must admit I only use DG so that AG can price match. It is a great shame! I'd much prefer to use DG as there prices are actually low, but the nearest one is 70 miles .

Make one is North Essex/Suffolk!


----------



## Wildrover (Oct 29, 2014)

Wouldn't let anyone at DG anywhere near my clubs.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 29, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Wouldn't let anyone at DG anywhere near my clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Do they not like you very much and are therefore likely to deliberately damage them without offering any sort of compensation or payment for this deliberate act of vandalism?


----------

